# Baby Explosion! (pic heavy)



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Finally some black litters! Here is our first that dropped. Culled to three, two black and one chocolate doe. They are weanlings now and nearly impossible to get pictures of.





































Our second black litter that dropped ended up having a wrinkly surprise in it. She is an enormous doe and currently available.




























Eyes open...










Fuzz!










Wink 










Chubby bub chocolates. Only a litter of two, as far as I can tell one buck and one doe.



















And a little lone Agouti buck, the only survive his litter.


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

I like the aguoti the best


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They're so chubby and lovely!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

They're all cute and chubby! I like the fuzzy one, funny and cute at the same time!


----------

